# rear wheels



## nate (Mar 1, 2005)

just bought a ford 8n. wheel bearings are gone. (I think) The wheels rock back forth about 2 to 3 inches. Looks pretty dangerous to me. Guy who had it before me welded the nuts on to the axle. (beats me????) Thought I would grind the welds off and see what happens. Also have problems with hydrlic lift wont lift. The ram is not leaking and doesn't seem to have very much tuburlance in the oil. Suggesting a bad spark plug looking thing.(turbulance in oil) I have the original operators manual and it has been very helpfull. Any other book or manuals out there a guy can buy that get a little more in depth. Or any suggestions.

would appreciate any help or info


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Nate!!!

Now I am not sure I understand about the wheels. Does the wheel move on the drum? the drum move on the axle? a bit more details please?

As for the lift. A lot of guys know a lot more then me in that department, so I will let them jump in.


----------



## nate (Mar 1, 2005)

unsure on the rear wheeels seems to me the hole axle moves like there is no bearings. just don't know if I should cut those nuts off or not. (the large outher nuts).


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Welcome Nate ,
I need to ask a question of Paul before I suggest a source of info .

Paul , Is it ok to post a private owned N site on here ?? It is on the web.


----------



## jwm (Feb 26, 2005)

*8N rear wheels*

The only reason to weld the large nuts to the axle is the axle threads are stripped. I'd cut them off. You don't have anything to lose, unless you can return the tractor. The wheels moving 3 or 4 inches sounds bad. The axle is held in by the seal holder and retainer, and the big nut. Looks like you'll need axles, seals, brakes, etc.,etc.,etc. at the very least. I hope you didn,t pay very much for the tractor. Best wishes. James


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to TF jwm!! Thanks for the info.


nate,
I fear he is right. My guess is the axle/hub is worn out, and they welded it up to kinda jerry rig a fix. At this point, find a nice comfy place to work on it, and start taking it apart and check it out. Get yourself the Fo-4 manual. You will need it, and it has a lot of info in it. Good luck.


----------



## nate (Mar 1, 2005)

jlm was right axles were stripped the treads any way bearings and all that seemed to look fine not a lot of movement. guess I need to buy new axles! does any one know any tricks to putting back together the hydro pump. I took it apart and can reun it by hand seems all the valves are working. Just can't get the pistons to line up properly.(books)??????? thanks for the help guys first tractor I have owned!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nate (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry jwm I thought it was jlm


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Howdy Nate , Try going to this site , A very helpful site , I used it alot. You can print off the differant pages.

www.8NFord.com


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Nate, here is a site that you can buy manuals that are on CD.. I have a set and they come in very handy..You can find the section that you are working on and print out what you need and take it to the shop with you..



www.grogansports.com


----------

